
Germany’s largest paper to China's president: You're endangering the world - ycombonator
https://m.jpost.com/international/germanys-largest-paper-to-chinas-president-youre-endangering-the-world-625074/
======
jjgreen
"bat soup", "diseased wet markets", "inscrutable"; some quite nasty xenophobic
stuff in there ...

